# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  7 نواب سابقين يشعلون المنافسة الانتخابية في مادبا

## الحصن نيوز

يشتد التنافس بين 10 قوائم انتخابية تضم في عضويتها 48 مرشحا، منهم 7 نواب سابقين خبراء بالشأن الانتخابي، للحصول على خمسة مقاعد مخصصة لدائرة محافظة مادبا.
والنواب السبعة السابقون هم : النائب عدنان الركيبات والمحامي زيد الشوابكة وعلي السنيد والدكتور مصطفى الحمارنة والدكتورة فلك الجمعاني، وأثنان كانا في المجلس السادس عشر وهم محمد أبوالهية ومبارك الطوال.
ويرى متابعون في الشأن الانتخابي أنه في ظل هذه القوائم فإن التنافس على المقاعد الخمسة يبدو امرا معقدا، متوقعين أن لا تصل نسبة الاقتراع إلى 60 بالمائة من أعداد الأصوات المسجلة في سجلات الانتخابات لدائرة محافظة مادبا الانتخابية والبالغة 106955 ناخبا.
ويرجح هؤلاء كفة الطابع العشائري والتجمعات السكانية في حسم الانتخابات لنيل مقعد أو مقعدين من أصل خمسة مقاعد خصصت لدائرة محافظة مادبا 5 مقاعد وهي ( ثلاثة للمسلمين والمقعد المسيحي ومقعد للكوتا النسائية).
ويخوض هؤلاء النواب السابقون الانتخابات في قوائم مختلفة، والنائبان السابقان المحامي زيد الشوابكة والدكتور مصطفى الحمارنة دخلا في قائمة المستقبل، فيما دخل النائبان السابقان عدنان الركيبات والدكتورة فلك الجمعاني في قائمة الوحدة الوطنية، والنائبان السابقان على السنيد والدكتور مبارك الطوال في قائمة الاصلاح والتنمية، والنائب السابق محمد أبو الهية دخل في قائمة التوفيق من الله.
ويرى المراقبون للشأن أن الانتخابي أن مشاركة النواب السابقين في الانتخابات ستشعل المنافسة بين كافة القوائم المرشحة للانتخابات البرلمانية.
وتشهد بعض مقرات المرشحين حضورا لافتا لبعض الناخبين والمؤيدين، للتعرف على برامجهم الانتخابية والتي تعرضها اللجان العاملة مع كل قائمة، وذلك لتسهيل مهمة الناخبين بآلية انتخاب القوائم.
ولا ينكر المتابع للانتخابات مروان نصري النوافعة، أن مشاركة النواب السابقين سيعطي للانتخابات شكلا أخر مختلف تماما أكثر حماسا ومنافسة.
وقال إن كل شيء سيتوقف على نسبة المشاركة بالتصويت وقناعة الناخب بالمرشحين، وما يمثلون له، وخاصة ان بعض المرشحين يعتمدون على اقاربهم.
ولا يتوقع المتابع قصي سالم، أن تحدث تغيرات "دراماتيكية" على خريطة التنافس بين مرشحي القوائم، معتبرا أن الانتخابات مجرد موسم" حامي الوطيس" لفرز نواب ربما سيكونون قادرين على العمل لتغيير المفاهم التي طبعت في ذهن المواطن، "بأن النائب لا يعمل إلا لمصلحته ومصلحة ناخبيه".
ويعترف ضمنياً أن مشاركة النواب السابقين أشعلت مضمار المناقسة بين المرشحين، لكنه قال " لأي مدى تستمر هذه المنافسة في ظل الإشاعات التي تروج انسحابات لبعض المرشحين من القوائم" ، مكتفياً بالقول " نترك هذا كله للأيام المقبلة



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

